# IMBA Shifts Stance on E-Bikes and Now Supports Allowing Access on Some Trails



## zoomtt (Dec 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:

https://www.bicycling.com/news/a200...-gE0TxHqwN6G16RDhuUjYewprRCSTM7iAxF2W5aNkBn_I


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Bout effin time!


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Isn't that article from 2017?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Nothing new here.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh, man.......will the torture never stop?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

What’s imba?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

mbmb65 said:


> What's imba?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Infernal

Motor

Bike

Assimilation


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> Infernal
> 
> Motor
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks. I guess that's why I'm not familiar. Wouldn't it be cool if there was an organization that advocated for mountain bikes? I could get into that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

2 year old article.... They still say e-mtb are separate from mtb and should be treated as such. Their stance is a kowtow to bike industries influence on their bottom line.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Irrelevant
Mountain 
Bike 
Association

IMBA has long been surpassed in advocacy by local organizations, and with the boom in commercial trail building, in skillfully building trails as well. They were needed desperately 30 years ago, and still valuable 20 years ago, the knowledge they provided in both early advocacy and trail design is their most important legacy. They taught us all well, and we ran with it. Their work there is done. 

They should have pivoted a decade ago to solely lobby on the national level, if they had done that, they would still be relevant. But they did not. Now they're a muddled, scattered organization not doing anything particularly well.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

jm2e said:


> Isn't that article from 2017?


yes,


> BY JOE LINDSEY
> Nov 13, 2017


this topic has been beaten to death previously on this site.

Closing this down as it will not be productive.


----------

